# Scripture Songs and the Hebrew Bible mp3



## JM (Sep 5, 2008)

I just found : Psalms, Hymns and Spiritual Songs - Scripture Songs - Bible Songs - Christian MP3 Music and downloading now. Anyone using this site?

Hebrew Bible mp3


----------



## Croghanite (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, they are all free.


----------



## Tim (Sep 5, 2008)

J.M., you have posted a good link to Hebrew bible audio that I have seen before. If anyone wants to hear fluent Greek and Latin (as well as more Hebrew) bible reading see here:

Index of /greeklatinaudio


----------



## JM (Sep 5, 2008)

I changed the title of this thread so people can find the Hebrew Bible link.


----------



## Jim-Bob (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

